

Show HN: Rate my startup VanillaMonitor - jsipek
http://us.vanillamonitor.com
Please log in using the Demo button.
Registration crashes on insufficient funds with the sendgrid, monitor's email provider.
Your feedback is much appreciated.
Thanks!
======
jsipek
Please log in using the Demo button. Registration crashes on insufficient
funds with the sendgrid, monitor's email provider. Your feedback is much
appreciated. :) Thanks! Clickable link <http://us.vanillamonitor.com>

